# comparing plows



## superdave73 (Mar 7, 2009)

ok of the 2 plows a cycle country or a warn plow what one do people think is better i want to buy a plow for my outlander 400 max xt and i was wondering what one was better for the price and tell me what you think whats bad about them and whats good thanks i could use the help ussmileyflag


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

superdave73;766760 said:


> ok of the 2 plows a cycle country or a warn plow what one do people think is better i want to buy a plow for my outlander 400 max xt and i was wondering what one was better for the price and tell me what you think whats bad about them and whats good thanks i could use the help ussmileyflag


Just buy a Moose or Eagle and forget the junk lol!!!!


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

Go with a Moose plow. I've pounded on mine and never had an issue.


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

Moose all the way!!!


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Love my Eagle (Tusk City Slicker) plow. I like the fact that all I have to do is loosen the 4 bolts that attach the plow bracket to the mounting plate... slide it for forward and inch or so, and the bracket comes right out for the riding season. No lost ground clearance.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

in a nut shell,

cycle country been around the ATV Plows longer than Warn. Has the V blade option if you want to go that route.

Warn has the power pivot option. Though I have read the Warn blade won't hold up to a prolonged beating.

the cycle country push tube system can be bent over time as well.
what is the area your plowing?
sidewalks? Drive way? path in the yard? how much plowing?

thanks sublime out


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Moose. I have an Outlander 400HO 4X4. Go big or go home


----------

